# Pointer cross Lab



## Lauren Clark (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi,

Looking for Pointer cross Lab breeders, trying to find a male pup.

Could anyone help please?

Thanks


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

why?
what makes a pointer x lab any better than a lab OR a pointer
if youre going to work them, then both do different jobs
but
mixing the two wont give you
a lab that points
nor
a pointer that retrieves


----------

